# Caravan Club Site Burrs Country Park Bury



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi All

Visited Burrs for the first time last weekend and have to say it is one of the best maintained sites we have stayed on. In a lovely position and nice and quiet.

Booked again in 2 weeks time


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Certainly agree with you on this one. I think it is the best maintained CC Site on the network. 

We were also there at the weekend. We were in the Chieftain on the Friday and collected the new van Sat morning (Burstner Elegance) we were on one of the service pitches across from the toilet block. 

Stewart


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi 

Yes as I remember I saw you. We were on pitch 26 against the back fence next to the railway.

Love this site and only 18 miles from home 

Dave


----------



## NevilleStreet (Oct 17, 2009)

How practical is it to use this site as a base to get a tram into Manchester? Is it walkable to a tram stop or would we have to get a cab/bus? Cheers, NS


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi

Would be about a 20 - 30 min walk to Bury interchange to get the tram.

Dave


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Its about 20 miles from us - we use it when we go to cconcerts at Bury Met.

The pub halfway down the road does great food (the one nearest no so)


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

We have been twice in the last 6 weeks and have booked again for early September.

One of the nicest CC site we have been to.
 

Dave & Jan


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

I can recommend the indian takeaway vujon we always use it when we are there.you can get a bus to the interchange from a bus stop 5 mins walk away every 30 mins. food better at pub along the road but ale better at pub at site entrance


----------

